# 2014 W.A. Xmas in July Case Swap.



## jyo (24/1/14)

Dent has again kindly offered his beer wonderland in Bellevue as a venue for the next case swap.

As we know, locking in dates can be tricky so lets start the conversation for which weekend is suitable for everyone. Saturday 19th or 26th would be good starting points.

Remember, all entries should be bottled in 740 ml PET and clearly labelled. Flower stickers on lids are not considered to be adequate methods of identification 

An extra bottle of something as a gift for the host would also be great.

I think we should try to limit the spread of no more than two of each style, so we get some variety. 24 is the limit of entries, unless negotiated.
It's gonna be cold, but V-neck sweaters are banned. Especially grey ones. Yeah, I'm looking at you, Krausenhaus.

Who's in?

1. dent-
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## whitegoose (24/1/14)

1. dent-
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/1/14)

jyo said:


> Dent has again kindly offered his beer wonderland in Bellevue as a venue for the next case swap.
> 
> As we know, locking in dates can be tricky so lets start the conversation for which weekend is suitable for everyone. Saturday 19th or 26th would be good starting points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/1/14)

Dent has again kindly offered his beer wonderland in Bellevue as a venue for the next case swap.

As we know, locking in dates can be tricky so lets start the conversation for which weekend is suitable for everyone. Saturday 19th or 26th would be good starting points.

Remember, all entries should be bottled in 740 ml PET and clearly labelled. Flower stickers on lids are not considered to be adequate methods of identification 

An extra bottle of something as a gift for the host would also be great.

I think we should try to limit the spread of no more than two of each style, so we get some variety. 24 is the limit of entries, unless negotiated.
It's gonna be cold, but V-neck sweaters are banned. Especially grey ones. Yeah, I'm looking at you, Krausenhaus.

Who's in?

1. dent-
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3.White Goose TBA
4.Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## dent (24/1/14)

I figure you guys need to get something strong and black into ya.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. White Goose TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Spoonta (24/1/14)

Spoonta ???


----------



## jyo (25/1/14)

dent said:


> I figure you guys need to get something strong and black into ya.


I've met you and you have neither of these attributes.


----------



## keifer33 (25/1/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. White Goose TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (25/1/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. White Goose TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Bizier (25/1/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. White Goose TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

Bizier said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
> 2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
> 3. White Goose TBA
> 4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
> ...


----------



## whitegoose (26/1/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


(just fixing my name )


----------



## RAD (27/1/14)

Pencil me in last one was a blast really enjoyed it don't know what I'm going to bring.


1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Stormahead (28/1/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## recharge (28/1/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (28/1/14)

Would like to come along but I'm going overseas on 11th July for 3 weeks.
Will still like to do a swap if that's OK and numbers permit?

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## jyo (6/2/14)

Still heaps of places left, brewers


----------



## keifer33 (6/2/14)

Will pop it up on a few other things Jyo to get a few more player's.


----------



## danestead (7/2/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## krausenhaus (7/2/14)

jyo said:


> I think we should try to limit the spread of no more than two of each style, so we get some variety. 24 is the limit of entries, unless negotiated.
> It's gonna be cold, but V-neck sweaters are banned. Especially grey ones. Yeah, I'm looking at you, Krausenhaus.


You've only made this rule to justify the miniskirt you're going to wear.



keifer33 said:


> Will pop it up on a few other things Jyo to get a few more player's.


Are you gonna whack it on the facebook forum Keith? I think there's a few there that would be keen that don't come here.



danestead said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
> 2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
> 3. whitegoose - TBA
> 4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
> ...


----------



## Neanderthal (8/2/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Neanderthal (8/2/14)

I had already posted up the Smash and swap thread before I saw this one.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78278-getting-smashed-in-march-case-swap-april-12-2014/

Hope a few people are still interested and can fit it in to the brew calendar.


----------



## jyo (8/2/14)

krausenhaus said:


> You've only made this rule to justify the miniskirt you're going to wear.


Na uh. If you had any sort of fashion sense you would know that V-necks and mini skirts do match.



Neanderthal said:


> I had already posted up the Smash and swap thread before I saw this one.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78278-getting-smashed-in-march-case-swap-april-12-2014/
> 
> Hope a few people are still interested and can fit it in to the brew calendar.


I would definitely be keen on the smash comp. Sounds great.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (8/2/14)

I don't know any of you guys but I'd love to come up and bring some Albany beer. I'm available for the 26/07/2014. Can bring one of my favourite concoctions - 'Lost Sailor' - Albany Dark Ale. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jyo (8/2/14)

Mate, put your name on the list! Everyone is welcome. In 2012 we even let a couple of the Geraldton crew come down for the swap.


It was really good until they started fighting everyone and stealing our thongs.


----------



## keifer33 (8/2/14)

krausenhaus said:


> Are you gonna whack it on the facebook forum Keith? I think there's a few there that would be keen that don't come here.


Just did then mate. Was planning on doing it last night but Evil Twin's Yin and Yang made this not possible


----------



## pilgrimspiss (8/2/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


Was probably my couzin 'Little Leon' he's a brewer from Gero hahaha


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/2/14)

OK - I will come out of semi retirement ....... I hope to stay this time and drink heavily...


1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## bigmacca (11/2/14)

Sounds like a good idea to meet everybody! Im in 

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (12/2/14)

Ok so this will be my first case swap when it comes round. I know you've said bottle in PET but can I bottle in glass king browns? I have a massive amount of new bottles stacked up and I know how my beer acts in glass as I havent tried PET yet. And with 24 blokes I need to bring a minimum of two cartons for trade hey? Plus two cases for me to drink and 1 case for the host? ;?)

See you boys soon.


----------



## dent (13/2/14)

I guess you can bring glass but you'd be forever known as "That prick who brought the glass bottles" 

I don't think you'll find any difference with bottling in plastic for less than a year storage or so.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (13/2/14)

dent said:


> I guess you can bring glass but you'd be forever known as "That prick who brought the glass bottles"
> 
> I don't think you'll find any difference with bottling in plastic for less than a year storage or so.


I bought glass bottles to the last swap.........
It was my first time for a case swap. I gave all of my PET bottles to Recharge, so I may have to beg for some back


----------



## Aces High (13/2/14)

Yep, count me in

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Somethin somethin
22.
23.
24


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/2/14)

16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
Yes jyo and I have a more refined pallet that doesnt like to be bludgeoned, as for the rest well... :chug:
Nev


----------



## recharge (15/2/14)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I bought glass bottles to the last swap.........
> It was my first time for a case swap. I gave all of my PET bottles to Recharge, so I may have to beg for some back


no dramas just yell when you want them. 
Rich


----------



## jyo (15/2/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Somethin somethin
22. ledgenko- something dark
23.
24


----------



## Rickcobba (15/2/14)

jyo said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
> 2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
> 3. whitegoose - TBA
> 4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
> ...


----------



## Rickcobba (15/2/14)

Rickcobba said:


> jyo said:
> 
> 
> > 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
> ...


----------



## Rickcobba (15/2/14)

Sorry guys. First time using app. :/


----------



## keifer33 (15/2/14)

Ooo one spot left....who will it be?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/2/14)

keifer33 said:


> Ooo one spot left....who will it be?


For some reason this has firmly planted the Simpsons song from the little miss Springfield pageant in my head.

Little miss Springfield which one will it beeee?


----------



## biggo (24/2/14)

I Guess I'll put my name up





Rickcobba said:


> jyo said:
> 
> 
> > 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/2/14)

Great all filled up months before the date.
No excuses now


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/2/14)

Too soon to talk about food ? Noticed there wasn't any good Vego food a this Christmas swap.
I will eat Marinated garlic mussels again if all else fails :icon_drool2: hint hint
Nev


----------



## recharge (17/3/14)

I'm gonna withdraw if there is anybody wants to take my place. Any takers just replace my name in the list.

Recharge


----------



## Aces High (18/3/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13.Recharge - Something.
14. OBWK - English Mild/Bitter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Rickcobba - Heller Bock


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (18/3/14)

Im going to withdraw too. I will be overseas and wont be able to attend so I will give up my spot for anyone else who wants to jump in.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/4/14)

Just fixing the drop outs
1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9.The Artist Formerly Known as Bizier - Fine-Beaded Perle Necklace
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13. OPEN
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Rickcobba - Heller Bock


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/4/14)

How far out will we lock in a date? I don't want to take up someone's spot if I'm going to be on site and can't get time off. 

RickCobba is my brew buddy and I could get him to bring a carton for me if numbers aren't met and I can't make it, but would rather someone enjoy the day if I can't.


----------



## Bizier (2/4/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)[/font][/color]
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9. OPEN
10. StalkingWilbur (As long as I'm in town and not on site that weekend) - scotch porter
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13. OPEN
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Rickcobba - Heller Bock[/sub]

Apparently the withdrawal method was the only one available. I used all my glad wrap as fermenter lids.


----------



## jyo (2/4/14)

Bizier said:


> Apparently the withdrawal method was the only one available. I used all my glad wrap as fermenter lids.


 :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> How far out will we lock in a date? I don't want to take up someone's spot if I'm going to be on site and can't get time off.
> 
> RickCobba is my brew buddy and I could get him to bring a carton for me if numbers aren't met and I can't make it, but would rather someone enjoy the day if I can't.


Also waiting on a fixed date so I know when to wash my hair and polish up the Tofu.
Nev


----------



## danestead (3/4/14)

I thought a date was settled on at the beginning of the thread? Maybe not?


----------



## dent (3/4/14)

Just had another look, apparently it was between the 19th and 26th

I'll *lock it in the 26th* *19th* unless there are many objections


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/14)

dent said:


> Just had another look, apparently it was between the 19th and 26th
> 
> I'll *lock it in the 26th* unless there are many objections


Thats good for me, well any date is good for me but better to settle now.
See you all on the 26th July.
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/4/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9. OPEN
10. OPEN
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13. OPEN
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Rickcobba - Heller Bock[/sub]

Sorry guys, I'll be at work then. Was looking forward to it too!


----------



## keifer33 (3/4/14)

Don't take your name away just cause you can't attend Brendan. You can still enjoy the banter during the tasting thread.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
> 2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
> 3. whitegoose - TBA
> 4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
> ...


If you can, still swap, its been done before.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/4/14)

I'll still do the brew and participate, but if someone can attend and wants my spot then they can have it. 

Don't want anything changing on my accord, but I can make the 19th.


----------



## Publican (4/4/14)

Hey'all, I'm fairly new to this gig but July I should have my first Pale Ale and IPA ready for drinking. Am keen to get involved. If someone has ties to the West Coast Brewers site I'm waiting for my site membership to be approved :beerbang:


----------



## biggo (7/4/14)

Publican said:


> Hey'all, I'm fairly new to this gig but July I should have my first Pale Ale and IPA ready for drinking. Am keen to get involved. If someone has ties to the West Coast Brewers site I'm waiting for my site membership to be approved :beerbang:


Hey mate send me a Message [email protected], I'll sort you account out 


I was down as 24. I am now 13.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9. OPEN
10. OPEN
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13. Biggo - Braggot 
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## jyo (11/4/14)

Just a reminder that we have a few spots left now, guys. Now giddy up!


----------



## recharge (11/4/14)

I am happy to put my name back on the list but the probability is high I can't be ther on the day. 
Rich


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/4/14)

jyo said:


> Just a reminder that we have a few spots left now, guys. Now giddy up!


How about those with two personalities ?
Good jyo, bad jyo :beer:


----------



## dent (11/4/14)

recharge said:


> I am happy to put my name back on the list but the probability is high I can't be ther on the day.
> Rich


You're welcome put your name on the list if you're still up for brewing.


----------



## Rieewoldt (11/4/14)

I'd be really keen to attend guys, but roster on at work. Spew


----------



## danestead (11/4/14)

Just adding my mate twocansam to the list. He will most likely make something u regret trying

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ???
6. Spoonta - ???
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ???
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. OPEN
11.Rad ???
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13. Biggo - Braggot 
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## jyo (11/4/14)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> How about those with two personalities ?
> Good jyo, bad jyo :beer:


But bad jyo can be so good. h34r:


----------



## recharge (11/4/14)

Just adding my mate twocansam to the list. He will most likely make something u regret trying

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad ￼
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind 
13. Biggo - Braggot 
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark

May not be there on the day.


----------



## jyo (11/4/14)

recharge said:


> Just adding my mate twocansam to the list. He will most likely make something u regret trying


Geez I hope you're joking!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/4/14)

jyo said:


> Geez I hope you're joking!


I cant wait :icon_vomit:
remember the dog shit beer of 2012 ?


----------



## jyo (22/4/14)

So... we still have 3 places open.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad ￼
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. OPEN
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Open
24. Open


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/4/14)

I'm happy to put my name back on and brew, I just can't make it on the 26th as I'll be away at work.


----------



## jyo (23/4/14)

Do it, mate.


----------



## dent (23/4/14)

Now would be a great time for our less fortunate bottle conditioning brothers to start brewing their contribution.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/4/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad ￼
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - scotch porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Open
24. Open[/quote]


----------



## RAD (25/4/14)

This list is looking good cant wait to try all of these beers just tried danestead's James Squier amber ale clone really nice drop needed more than a stubby hopefully my attempt at an amber ale works. Forgot I had it in the fridge BONUS :beerbang:

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - scotch porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Open
24. Open[/quote]


----------



## Mitchlj73 (25/4/14)

Just letting everybody know what i'm brewing.


BTW Dent i'm bottle conditioning this time! Good news for those that tasted my undercarbed, CPBF from keg examples from the last 2 swaps :unsure:

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - scotch porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Open
24. Open


----------



## Wilkensone (26/4/14)

So what's the deal for new brewers and these last two spots.. I've only made 3 AG brews so far and I'm on holiday for the swap. Would be keen to participate though if people don't mind tasting my lower class peasant beer? =P


Wilkens


----------



## jyo (26/4/14)

RAD1 said:


> This list is looking good cant wait to try all of these beers just tried danestead's James Squier amber ale clone really nice drop needed more than a stubby hopefully my attempt at an amber ale works. Forgot I had it in the fridge BONUS :beerbang:


Yeah, that was a decent beer.



Wilkensone said:


> So what's the deal for new brewers and these last two spots.. I've only made 3 AG brews so far and I'm on holiday for the swap. Would be keen to participate though if people don't mind tasting my lower class peasant beer? =P
> 
> 
> Wilkens


Put your name on the list, mate. As long as it tastes great and isn't infected you won't get too many complaints.

Just don't submit any hazy beer. Dent goes postal at that shit.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/4/14)

Yeah any bad beers do cop a basting, mind you ,you probably wont be the only one 

I am trying to pick a style , Pils, Dark lager or a Vienna, all made just need to choose the worst one to get rid of :lol:
Flavor country from Dent this swap ? Watch out folks it packs a punch and can make you :icon_vomit: if consumed in the right amount.
Nev


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/4/14)

Dammit....shift change at work boys. Fly out on 23/07 for two weeks. I'll have to pull out completely, bit hard to get my beer to Perth unless i'm driving up myself. (I hate 'pulling out').

Cheers 
Matty

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - scotch porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. OPEN
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Open
24. Open


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/4/14)

Thats a Shame Matty, I am sure we will catch up with you at some stage.
If you have the beer brewed you could always drop it at my place and I could pick up your swaps from the day and hold it for you.
Nev


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/4/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Thats a Shame Matty, I am sure we will catch up with you at some stage.
> If you have the beer brewed you could always drop it at my place and I could pick up your swaps from the day and hold it for you.
> Nev


Yeh ok cool, thanks Nev, I think I can make a dash run up on 22/07? then maybe pickup swaps around 6/8??
Would be nice to still be involved with the tasting thread!!

Cheers
Matty


----------



## jyo (26/4/14)

I'm actually thinking about throwing some Mangrove Jack's saison yeast at my stout when I brew it. Would this upset the puritans (I'm looking at you, Nev)?


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/4/14)

LOL back on the list....cant make the actual day but will still swap. Nev will wheel and deal on my behalf. Thanks Nev!

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - scotch porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. Open
24. Open


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/4/14)

I think he'd like it more if you also triple the hop amounts you were originally planning on using. A saison, stout IPA hybrid sounds right up his alley.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/4/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> Yeh ok cool, thanks Nev, I think I can make a dash run up on 22/07? then maybe pickup swaps around 6/8??
> Would be nice to still be involved with the tasting thread!!
> 
> Cheers
> Matty


Yes mate what ever suits you is fine by me.


jyo said:


> I'm actually thinking about throwing some Mangrove Jack's saison yeast at my stout when I brew it. Would this upset the puritans (I'm looking at you, Nev)?


Puritan who me, a bloke who puts flaked barley and Stryian Golding in a Pils ?
I think your new HERM-IT will make a fantastic beer no matter what you do to it 
Nev


----------



## Mitchlj73 (26/4/14)

I thought that was the idea behind case swaps, enter experimental beers and get a everybody's opinion and if it's shit at least you only have 1 bottle to drink yourself, everybody else has to consume the rest? If it's any good you can just brew it again!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/4/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> Yeh ok cool, thanks Nev, I think I can make a dash run up on 22/07? then maybe pickup swaps around 6/8??
> Would be nice to still be involved with the tasting thread!!
> 
> Cheers
> Matty


Maybe you could bring up some hop rhizomes from hopswest for the local crew ?
If thats possible I will organise the guys for the order and hand them out on the day.
Nev


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/4/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Maybe you could bring up some hop rhizomes from hopswest for the local crew ?
> If thats possible I will organise the guys for the order and hand them out on the day.
> Nev


Yeh no worries mate! Colin knows where I live! I've been meaning to catch up with him for a beer actually. 

Get whoever wants to order organized and i'll bring them up for you. 

Cheers Matty


----------



## dent (26/4/14)

Mitch_76 said:


> I thought that was the idea behind case swaps, enter experimental beers and get a everybody's opinion and if it's shit at least you only have 1 bottle to drink yourself, everybody else has to consume the rest? If it's any good you can just brew it again!


Hey, what do you think I was gonna do with that bread yeast beer?

Dunno if there will be any flavour country - the low pH of over indulged spew isn't very good for my soil...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/4/14)

dent said:


> Hey, what do you think I was gonna do with that bread yeast beer?


Really I though that was a Boris beer.


----------



## Wilkensone (27/4/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - scotch porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - porter maybe
24. Open


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/5/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. whitegoose - TBA
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - porter maybe
24. Open

Just changing my beer as after talking over my recipe I've realised I don't have enough time to let the Scotch soaked Oak chips I was planning on adding mellow out enough. 

Really looking forward to trying out all these different beers though!


----------



## recharge (1/5/14)

Pulling finger out and making mine tomorrow.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/5/14)

Yeah, I can't make mine for another two weeks when I get back into town. Didn't realise how quickly this is creeping up on us. Should just have enough time for it to come good.


----------



## whitegoose (2/5/14)

Sorry guys I gotta withdraw - just had an offer accepted on a new house and the next 2 months will be pretty hectic as we are selling our current place now!!!

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
*3. OPEN*
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - porter maybe
*24. OPEN*


----------



## ridge runner (3/5/14)

Gil American Brown so that's 24 bottles plus one extra for host right.


----------



## Wilkensone (3/5/14)

Just updating my recipe

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
*3. OPEN*
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
*24. OPEN*


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/5/14)

Hey guys just wondering if I might be able to join the case swap? Is there any certain criteria you have to follow? 
Im in stirling.


----------



## Wilkensone (4/5/14)

I'm new to this too but I would say:
- 740ml Pet bottles
- apparently make sure it is clear 
- try brew something that isn't already on the list
- make sure you label it so people know what it is and who from

& have fun :chug:


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/5/14)

Would it matter if the beer is in glass bottles? Don't actually own any pet bottles.


----------



## Wilkensone (4/5/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Would it matter if the beer is in glass bottles? Don't actually own any pet bottles.


Pretty sure it is a must, assuming for peoples safety


----------



## jyo (4/5/14)

It really is preferable that they are bottled in PET. I know we all trust our own brewing skills to not create bottle bombs, but it sure makes me feel better when I'm handling 23 beers from other blokes that one of them isn't going to open up me or one of my kids.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/5/14)

At my house it is but this one is at Dents and I think anything goes.
Cant loose lose and eye when PET explodes .
Nev


----------



## jyo (4/5/14)

You're loose.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/5/14)

That's fair enough. I had a bottle explode awhile ago when I opened it. Bloody scary stuff. I'll suss out the pet bottles then.


----------



## Wilkensone (4/5/14)

Should be able to get get about 30 for $30 from coopers or LHBS prettys ure.


----------



## danestead (4/5/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> That's fair enough. I had a bottle explode awhile ago when I opened it. Bloody scary stuff. I'll suss out the pet bottles then.


Don't forget that u will be receiving 24 pet bottles back as part of the swap anyway. It's not like it's a wasted $30.


----------



## keifer33 (4/5/14)

BigW have a pretty constant supply of PET bottles aswell in the home brew section. Good thing this thread came up today as I need to find time to fit in the case swap brew.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/5/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> That's fair enough. I had a bottle explode awhile ago when I opened it. Bloody scary stuff. I'll suss out the pet bottles then.


Yeah. PET are a good idea.


----------



## recharge (4/5/14)

Funny this should come up. Have a decent bruise on my chest from a crown seal. Bottle came out of a batch which had 1 broken bottle. Glad it wasn't my eye.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/5/14)

Shouldn't have sold me your kegs and then you wouldn't have that bruise haha.


----------



## recharge (5/5/14)

True but if I used pet bottles I'd have been safe too and coulda saved half a bottle of chocolate stout.


----------



## dent (9/5/14)

OK Baltic Porter is in the kettle. On track for 1095 OG.

Forgot how much malt 19kg was - turned my 50L mash tun into one big boundie. Had to transfer the lot over to the 75L that I should have used in the first place.

The ol' Danish lager yeast better play ball on this one.


----------



## jyo (9/5/14)

Haha, I bet it did! Would've been a stodge.

I'll be brewing my oatmeal stout next weekend, so should get 2 months in the bottle before the festivities. I'm still undecided whether to throw some saison yeast at it or go all traditional with some pommy yeast.


I _will_ take requests.


----------



## dent (9/5/14)

I vote pommie. I put farmhouse yeast on a stout once for some bloody reason and it was pretty crap. At least it was until I freeze concentrated it to 20% ABV.


----------



## jyo (9/5/14)

Yeah, might stick with what I know for this.


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

Overboiled a bit. 1105 h34r:

Tossing up whether to dilute or not. I guess accounting for the 3 or so litres of yeast cake etc that brings it down to 1100...


----------



## Mitchlj73 (10/5/14)

How many litres are you looking at going into the FV Dent? Will that be enough yeast for a HUGE beer.....


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

Is everyone bottle conditioning or are some people filling from kegs?

I was thinking of kegging and buying a blichmann beer gun.


----------



## Wilkensone (10/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Is everyone bottle conditioning or are some people filling from kegs?
> 
> I was thinking of kegging and buying a blichmann beer gun.


m going to bottle condition, hoping it's one less variable of me making shit beer =P


Wilkens


----------



## recharge (10/5/14)

Bottle conditioning. No choice now.


----------



## jyo (10/5/14)

I'll be bottle conditioning.

Did you fall asleep during the boil, dent?

If it doesn't work out, you could always spend $100 on hops and brew a Flavour Country  :icon_drool2:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> m going to bottle condition, hoping it's one less variable of me making shit beer =P
> 
> 
> Wilkens


I actually thought kegging and bottling would be one less variable in me making shit beer. Can dial in carbonation volume on a reg. Never batch primed, only used carb drops and thinking two per PET bottle might be a little too much carb for a Robust Porter.


----------



## Wilkensone (10/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I actually thought kegging and bottling would be one less variable in me making shit beer. Can dial in carbonation volume on a reg. Never batch primed, only used carb drops and thinking two per PET bottle might be a little too much carb for a Robust Porter.


I spoke to soon, or was half asleep. If you CC that drops the yeast out therefore not having anything to carb up the beer if I do bottle condition right? :unsure:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/14)

I will be filling from a keg, the one marked "not so good " 
Nev


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

Mitch_76 said:


> How many litres are you looking at going into the FV Dent? Will that be enough yeast for a HUGE beer.....


About 35L in the end. I think I'll leave it the gravity as is, so long as it gets below 1028 or so it should be OK balance wise. I hate putting tapwater in the fermenter and I'm feeling too lazy to boil some up and chill it. I did mash it for 90 mins at 63 degrees so hopefully there will be enough attenuation.

I didn't fall asleep, just wanted to be on the safe (big) side - there's only 4 litres between 1095 and 1105 at this scale so my eyeball based sight gauge wasn't too far off.


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Is everyone bottle conditioning or are some people filling from kegs?
> 
> I was thinking of kegging and buying a blichmann beer gun.


Here's the solution 

Beer gun is lame.


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> I spoke to soon, or was half asleep. If you CC that drops the yeast out therefore not having anything to carb up the beer if I do bottle condition right? :unsure:


There's almost nothing you can do to filter out the yeast completely enough so that bottle conditioning wouldn't work. So, no, it'd be fine.


----------



## Wilkensone (10/5/14)

dent said:


> There's almost nothing you can do to filter out the yeast completely enough so that bottle conditioning wouldn't work. So, no, it'd be fine.


Thanks dent, think I will bottle carb then


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Thanks dent, think I will bottle carb then


So if yours are flat we blame Dent !


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

Can we also blame Dent if I get a beer gun and it tastes lame.


----------



## jyo (10/5/14)

I blame dent for most things. The federal budget, gubment, inflation, social unrest. All dent's fault.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/14)

I dont think he gives a S*it.


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

I guess I'm too busy brewing for you bastards for all that other stuff to get my full attention.


----------



## Velu (10/5/14)

Hi Guys,
Any more spaces on the list? Brewing up a Rye APA if that helps (or hinders) my chances.
Cheers Ned


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

Sure, put yourself down.


----------



## Velu (10/5/14)

Excellent I'm on the list

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
*3. OPEN*
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## recharge (10/5/14)

So my London brown ale should be carbed on low side. Will 1 carb drop be enough?


----------



## jyo (10/5/14)

Definitely. I only used carb drops once and I found them to over carb the beer. Some say they leave a taste in the beer, but I'm not sure about that.

Castor sugar and a red measuring spoon is a decent option IMHO.


----------



## recharge (10/5/14)

My bulk priming has been hit and miss since going back to bottles. I have a measure somewhere so may just go for 1/2 scoop.


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

My favourite bottle priming method was a beaker filled with sugar solution, and a syringe. You boil the sugar solution in the beaker, which is made up to a particular concentration. So then you know the sugar is sanitary. You then use the syringe to insert the perfect desired quanity of sugar solution into each bottle. I would fill a few bottles at a time then go squirt each one, then put the cap on it to be crushed on later.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (10/5/14)

Hey guys just wondering if it's sweet to add my name to the case swap?


----------



## dent (10/5/14)

Sure, here you go:

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
*3. Milk lizard - Smoked bourbon barrel double black IPA*
4. Nev**** Coppers (coopers) Can Goo Spectacular
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

I'd drink it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/14)

Ill drink it if he can make it drinka-bell
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/14)

Updated style , very special brew !

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
*3. Milk lizard - Smoked bourbon barrel double black IPA*
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5%
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (10/5/14)

Haha I think that may be out of the realms of my capabilities. I was thinking more a rye ipa.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Haha I think that may be out of the realms of my capabilities. I was thinking more a rye ipa.


That makes two Rye PA's, sounds like a taste off .


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (10/5/14)

Good point. I'll change it to a golden ale then.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (11/5/14)

Updated my addition to the list. Something I can actually achieve. Haha

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84- Golden Ale
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5%
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. stormahead - Dirty water of some kind
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## recharge (11/5/14)

List is looking good. I'm excited.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (13/5/14)

Just one other question is the date still the 26th for the case swap?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/5/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Just one other question is the date still the 26th for the case swap?


Locked in 26th.


----------



## Stormahead (16/5/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84- Golden Ale
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5%
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. 
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. danestead - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA

Sorry guys, I'm out cause some clown (me) got engaged and his missus will not move the party from the 26th.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/5/14)

Congratulation, we will have a beer for you.


----------



## lanerigg (17/5/14)

Ok count me in for the 12th postion. Ill make an english IPA.


----------



## Neanderthal (17/5/14)

Stormahead said:


> Sorry guys, I'm out cause some clown (me) got engaged and his missus will not move the party from the 26th.


LOL Maybe this is a warning of things to come! Are you sure you know what you are getting into?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/5/14)

If another sport opens up can we please save it for Rickcobba. He put his name on the list but when Biggo updated the list he cut Rickcobba off and he was never added back on.

We did his brew today!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> If another sport opens up can we please save it for Rickcobba. He put his name on the list but when Biggo updated the list he cut Rickcobba off and he was never added back on.
> 
> We did his brew today!


Just ad it as 25 , sure there will be a drop out yet .
jyo may have to wash his hair 
Nev


----------



## jyo (18/5/14)

Nev, when have I ever washed anything?

I need to check with Ledgenko this week and see if he's still in.

Just about to finish the boil on my stout. It's pretty similar to brewing classic styles.

*Case Swap 2014 Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 5.55 %
Colour (SRM): 37.3 (EBC): 73.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Volume- 25 litres

70.68% Barrett Burston Ale
7.52% Flaked Oats
6.02% Biscuit
6.02% Chocolate
5.26% Bairds Medium Crystal
4.51% Roasted Barley

3.2 g/L Styrian Golding (3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Multi step Infusion. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 22°C with Mangrove Jack's British Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (18/5/14)

Stormahead said:


> Sorry guys, I'm out cause some clown (me) got engaged and his missus will not move the party from the 26th.


That's a real bummer, mate.

About missing the case swap, not the engagement! B)


----------



## Stormahead (18/5/14)

jyo said:


> That's a real bummer, mate.
> 
> About missing the case swap, not the engagement! B)


Yeah spew eh
Nobody told me I'd be lighting the wick on the heap by putting a ring on it


----------



## danestead (22/5/14)

Sorry guys, I've buggered up and double booked myself, Ill be overseas on holidays. I will still swap if no one takes my spot that is able to attend the party. Ive adjusted the list to reflect this.

Cheers.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84- Golden Ale
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5%
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. 
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## jyo (31/5/14)

This is coming up quickly! Might have to change the name of mine from oatmeal to a sweet stout due to under-attenuation. It's tasting great, but I'll give it another week and we'll see. If I'm not happy I might re-brew a blonde.

Maybe time to start getting a list together of food to bring.

I'll start off with:

jyo- jumbo bowl of batato salad


----------



## dent (31/5/14)

You had the controller set up wrong for this one too?

The baltic porter is pretty much fermented out, I'm just trying to get a few more points out of it. I give it a shake every day to keep the yeast awake. Dunno if it helps but makes me feel better, that's the main thing. Already up to 10% or so, pretty good for 9% rated yeast.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/5/14)

This is coming up quickly! Might have to change the name of mine from oatmeal to a sweet stout due to under-attenuation. It's tasting great, but I'll give it another week and we'll see. If I'm not happy I might re-brew a blonde.

Maybe time to start getting a list together of food to bring.

I'll start off with:

jyo- jumbo bowl of batato salad
Nev- Tofu surprisez


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/6/14)

A good time to start confirming your participation so we can get some solid numbers.

Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%)
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84- Golden Ale
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. 
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## lanerigg (3/6/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> A good time to start confirming your participation so we can get some solid numbers.
> 
> Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .
> 
> ...


Well can I take the 12TH man / Spot for An IPA?


----------



## dent (3/6/14)

Sure here you go.



> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
> 2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
> 3. Milk Lizard 84- Golden Ale
> 4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
> ...


----------



## recharge (3/6/14)

Confirmed. Bottling tomorrow.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/6/14)

recharge said:


> Confirmed. Bottling tomorrow.


drop it next to your name on the list so it doesn't disappear.
Nev


----------



## danestead (3/6/14)

Confirmed brewing however I still cannot make the actual party. It still stands that if anyone needs a spot who can attend the party can have my spot.


1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84- Golden Ale
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.5%
9. twocansam - something rubbish
10. Recharge - London brown ale
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. lanerigg - IPA
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## Wilkensone (3/6/14)

danestead said:


> Confirmed brewing however I still cannot make the actual party. It still stands that if anyone needs a spot who can attend the party can have my spot.
> 
> 
> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
> ...


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/6/14)

Im hoping to start fermenting my golden ale tomorrow. Been in between moving house so my brewing space is chock full of shit at the moment. Just a question about the day. Do we have to bring anything else other than our beers to swap?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/6/14)

Some food if you feel inclined, add it to the list a few posts up.
Nev
Or add it here !
Maybe time to start getting a list together of food to bring.

I'll start off with:

jyo- jumbo bowl of batato salad
Nev- Tofu surprisez


----------



## recharge (4/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> > Confirmed brewing however I still cannot make the actual party. It still stands that if anyone needs a spot who can attend the party can have my spot.
> >
> >
> > 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
> > ...


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/6/14)

Just confirming my spot and adding what food im going to bring



Online Brewing Supplies said:


> A good time to start confirming your participation so we can get some solid numbers.
> 
> Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .
> 
> ...


----------



## Twocansam (4/6/14)

Confirmed. Only able to pop in for a quick gday.


Online Brewing Supplies, on 03 Jun 2014 - 4:35 PM, said:




Online Brewing Supplies said:


> A good time to start confirming your participation so we can get some solid numbers.
> 
> Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .
> 
> ...


----------



## keifer33 (4/6/14)

Feck this has come around quickly. Will confirm after the weekend once I work out when I can brew.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (5/6/14)

A good time to start confirming your participation so we can get some solid numbers.

Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
9. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
10. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. lanerigg - IPA
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## keifer33 (6/6/14)

Bugger it I will make some beer happen 


Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .


1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - Dry Stout - Confirmed
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
9. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
10. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
11.Rad - Amber ale
12. lanerigg - IPA
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/6/14)

Planning on brewing this weekend. 
Was meant to do it two weeks ago but after having a problem of having burnt stuff on our elements I didn't proceed.

Will confirm on Saturday once the brew happens.


----------



## RAD (7/6/14)

Good idea bringing some food might stop me from waking up on the couch the next morning wondering what happened. Cant wait to try all of these beers :icon_drool2: :beerbang: 

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
9. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
10. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
11.Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
12. lanerigg - IPA
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## pilgrimspiss (8/6/14)

Mitch_76 said:


> A good time to start confirming your participation so we can get some solid numbers.
> 
> Just confirm next to your name .Less I have to bottle the better .
> 
> ...


Looking forward to trying some brews!! Good luck boys!


----------



## jyo (8/6/14)

Bottled my Oatmeal (Sweet) Stout yesterday. Wouldn't come down any lower from 1055 to 1019. Oh well, tastes pretty damn good flat out of the fermenter! Carbonated it on the lower side.

I'm aiming to brew a mild / bitter / golden ale to bring on the day to whack on the hand pump. I might try something different and give these new "Styrians" hops a red hot run B)


----------



## dent (8/6/14)

Thinking of making some kind of fridge heat exchanger pump box thingy to put the hand pump keg in - so it can be temp controlled to 10 degrees or so. Maybe a coil of copper with a brown pump or something circulating in and out of the keg fridge.

Brewing some Flavour Country right now (bit bigger this time), should be ready in time for _judicious _consumption.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/6/14)

dent said:


> Brewing some Flavour Country right now (bit bigger this time), should be ready in time for _judicious _consumption. regurgitation


Fixed up your typo.


----------



## jyo (8/6/14)

Why do I quiver at the knees when I hear "Flavour Country"? Oh...the lack of memories.


----------



## dent (8/6/14)

FC hop addition


----------



## jyo (8/6/14)

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mitchlj73 (8/6/14)

dent said:


> FC hop addition


Scary thing is that is only one addition! Show us the rest?


----------



## Mitchlj73 (8/6/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Fixed up your typo.


I've heard "Flavour Country" can fix all sorts of ailments Nev


----------



## dent (8/6/14)

You'll have to find the rest in a pint h34r:

I dunno how accurate a hydrometer is at reading hop sludge but it says we are at 1.100. Go team Notto!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (9/6/14)

Finally got a chance to start fermenting my Golden Ale. Bubbling away nicely.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/6/14)

Mitch_76 said:


> I've heard "Flavour Country" can fix all sorts of ailments Nev


Yes it can remove unwanted food from your stomach.
I may try it as a soothing balm h34r: on my ******
Nev


----------



## Mitchlj73 (9/6/14)

> Yes it can remove unwanted food from your stomach.


Lachlan didn't need any FC to achieve this on Saturday, Gastro did a good job of that! Fun times for all.....


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/6/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
9. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
10. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
11.Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
12. lanerigg - IPA
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed (swap only, not attending)
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
24. Ned - Rye APA


----------



## jyo (11/6/14)

I can't get in contact with ledgenko. Anyone who has his new details flick me a pm please.


----------



## Velu (12/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
> 2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
> 3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
> 4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
> ...


Cheers Ned


----------



## danestead (16/6/14)

Ive just finished brewing my case swap beer. Feral Hop Hog Clone on its 2nd revision. Came in at 1.056 which is a few points under so itll be a good session beer.


----------



## lanerigg (16/6/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. smurray - ￼
6. Spoonta - ￼
7. keifer33 - American Stout
8. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
9. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
10. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
11.Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
12. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
13. Biggo - Braggot
14. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed (swap only, not attending)
15. EMPTY - danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
16. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
17. Neanderthal Black IPA
18. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
19. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
20. Bigmacca- TBA
21.Aces High - Aussie Lager
22. ledgenko- something dark
23. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
24. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, bringing arincini balls


----------



## keifer33 (17/6/14)

Noticed I had dropped of the confirmed list so while I updated my info I took the liberty to rearrange the list so we can see who hasnt confirmed. My count is at 9

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack.
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed (swap only, not attending)
12. danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, bringing arincini balls
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
18. Biggo – Braggot
19. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
20. Neanderthal Black IPA
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## dent (17/6/14)

Yeah I'll send a PM out to the slackers in a week or so.


----------



## biggo (17/6/14)

Sorry guys i am out 

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- probably Oatmeal Stout with caramelised date syrup
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack.
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed (swap only, not attending)
12. danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, bringing arincini balls
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
20. Neanderthal Black IPA
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## jyo (18/6/14)

Still not sure about Ledgenko. At this stage I would say he's not showing.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack.
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed (swap only, not attending)
12. danestead will brew if this spot isn't taken (although he can't make the party) - american IPA - CONFIRMED brewing/Not attending party
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, bringing arincini balls
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
20. Neanderthal Black IPA
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## jyo (19/6/14)

Well, shit balls.

One of my best mates has announced that he is suddenly getting married on the 26th and I am a groomsman. I'm bloody happy for him, but man I'm spewing that I have to pull out of this. I've been looking forward to this swap for ages.

My beer is bottled, so I will definitely be swapping, but no longer attending  

As I said.... shit balls.


----------



## dent (19/6/14)

I still can't believe you'd rather go to a _wedding _rather than hang out with us lot. Are they gonna have VB, or Carlton Mid?


----------



## Mitchlj73 (19/6/14)

dent said:


> I still can't believe you'd rather go to a _wedding _rather than hang out with us lot.


Well if JYO can't make it to the case swap, the case swap can make it to JYO? 

Wedding attire everyone?


----------



## dent (19/6/14)

Even better, **** Araluen. They can do the walk up the side of the Bellevue mountain.


----------



## jyo (19/6/14)

Sounds good to me. Suit and tie and crampons.


Is it normal for a grown man to want to cry when missing a case swap?


****.


----------



## keifer33 (19/6/14)

Who the f**k does he think he is, organising a wedding on the day of the AHB WA Xmas in July Case Swap day!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/6/14)

jyo said:


> Sounds good to me. Suit and tie and crampons.
> 
> 
> Is it normal for a grown man to want to cry when missing a case swap?
> ...


I don't know if its normal, but it's certainly been my experience.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/6/14)

Priest: Does anyone know why the marriage should not go ahead ?
Hell yes its the 26th and there's beer to be drank !
RIP jyo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/6/14)

Just to please jyo the date has been changed to the 19th, bloody primadonna.
And I wanted batao salad ! (no bacon)
Nev


----------



## danestead (21/6/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Just to please jyo the date has been changed to the 19th, bloody primadonna.
> And I wanted batao salad ! (no bacon)
> Nev


In that case, I am now attending as well as swapping.

1. dent - Baltic Porter (8-9%) - brewed and good to go
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO !
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack.
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now!
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?)
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed (swap only, not attending)
12. danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, bringing arincini balls
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
20. Neanderthal Black IPA
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## dent (21/6/14)

Cleaning up the list. And yes, it is now the *19th*.


1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad - attending
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
12. danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
20. Neanderthal Black IPA
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## keifer33 (21/6/14)

It wouldn't be a case swap without Jyo!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/6/14)

Nice! Now I just gotta figure out what food to bring. Everyone cool with 2 minute noodles?


----------



## dent (21/6/14)

So long as you put em in with the mash.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/6/14)

As long as it comes with smoked salmon and avocado on a biscuit.


----------



## jyo (21/6/14)

Hey, thanks a lot, guys! I didn't ask for the date change, so cheers to everyone for your awesomeness :kooi: :kooi:


----------



## Neanderthal (22/6/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad - attending
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
12. danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale- Confirmed (swap only, not attending)
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA (would be an AIPA but I don't want to waste fresh bulk US hops on jyo and Nev.)
20. Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark

Havent bottled this was just pushing out the dry hop. Will have to but bottles and bottle this up during the week. Should still be weeks in the bottle.


----------



## recharge (22/6/14)

I may be able to swing by for a little while. But am doing the Kalamunda 50:50 the day after and don't want the temptation to have to many.


----------



## krausenhaus (23/6/14)

Neanderthal said:


> 1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
> 2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad - attending
> 3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
> 4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
> ...


Jesus, forgot all about this. It's been a long time since we've brewed thanks to a shitty final semester of uni. Will knock it out next weekend and CPBF it on the day, giving three weeks from brew to swap.

Hope there's enough hops in the freezer (though Nev probably doesn't).

Cheers for the reminder dent.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/6/14)

krausenhaus said:


> Jesus, forgot all about this. It's been a long time since we've brewed thanks to a shitty final semester of uni. Will knock it out next weekend and CPBF it on the day, giving three weeks from brew to swap.
> 
> Hope there's enough hops in the freezer (though Nev probably doesn't).
> 
> Cheers for the reminder dent.


I am a new man, bring on those hops.
You cant call it hopped after the flavor country.
Nev


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (24/6/14)

Bottled and ready to go.


----------



## dent (24/6/14)

Awesome job lizard man. I just put another 150g of dry hops in the FC keg (warm). Since, you know, more hops.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (24/6/14)

Seems to be abit of chatter about this flavour country. What is it exactly? Sounds interesting.


----------



## jyo (24/6/14)

It's an experience. That you will likely forget.

It's black, rich, beautifully hoppy, about eleventy hundred IBUs and doesn't taste like it's 10%.

Man, I can't wait!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/6/14)

Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Mitchlj73 (24/6/14)

FC is a condition of entry isn't it? Must have a pint before consuming any other beer/food, should make an interesting day!


----------



## Spoonta (25/6/14)

Michael (spoonta) summer ale


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/14)

jyo said:


> Hey, thanks a lot, guys! I didn't ask for the date change, so cheers to everyone for your awesomeness :kooi: :kooi:


That batato salad better be good after all the trouble you caused 
Nev


----------



## jyo (29/6/14)

Oh, it will be. :super:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/14)

jyo said:


> Oh, it will be. :super:


I am getting there early this time so I dont have to eat the flies too.
Nev


----------



## Yob (29/6/14)

Haven't read all 12 pages, you guys brewing on the day?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/14)

Yob said:


> Haven't read all 12 pages, you guys brewing on the day?


Simple , no.


----------



## dent (29/6/14)

Only flies we're getting this time of year, Nev, is my old friend the fruit fly.






Anyone bringing an extra keg? Not that it is absolutely necessary, but more variety is good. My taps are still there for free-for-all.

JYO, how is the mild going?


----------



## pilgrimspiss (29/6/14)

LOL sorry boys, I was going to be able to get beers there at least for 26th, swapped my FIFO shifts around. I'm at work now till 21/07 so cant attend OR swap. I did try to swap shifts again but its not going to happen. Sorry if that fucks it up and leaves you an odd number. Maybe next time ay. 

Cheers 
Matty

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad - attending
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
12. danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale-
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA *Confirmed*
20. Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> LOL sorry boys, I was going to be able to get beers there at least for 26th, swapped my FIFO shifts around. I'm at work now till 21/07 so cant attend OR swap. I did try to swap shifts again but its not going to happen. Sorry if that fucks it up and leaves you an odd number. Maybe next time ay.
> 
> Cheers
> Matty
> ...


Pitty, blame jyo, I am.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/14)

dent said:


> Only flies we're getting this time of year, Nev, is my old friend the fruit fly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the spare hand pump if we need it ?


----------



## jyo (29/6/14)

Shit, Pilgrim. I feel a bit responsible seeing the date was changed to help me out. Sorry, mate.

Ended up brewing an ESB with challenger and EKG for the hand pump, dent. Double batch, one is nearly finished fermenting with the Mangrove's Burton Union and the other with the PC ESB yeast is chugging away. Didn't pitch the PC until Thursday, but it should be good to go. If I can ferment for 10 days, CC for a few days and then get it to you by the 15th to carbonate and sit for a few days, we'll be rocking. It'll be bloody fresh.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (29/6/14)

jyo said:


> Shit, Pilgrim. I feel a bit responsible seeing the date was changed to help me out. Sorry, mate.
> 
> Ended up brewing an ESB with challenger and EKG for the hand pump, dent. Double batch, one is nearly finished fermenting with the Mangrove's Burton Union and the other with the PC ESB yeast is chugging away. Didn't pitch the PC until Thursday, but it should be good to go. If I can ferment for 10 days, CC for a few days and then get it to you by the 15th to carbonate and sit for a few days, we'll be rocking. It'll be bloody fresh.


All good jyo!! At least you can go mate, I was only going to be able to swap anyway so enjoy it!! I know I would have hahaha. I'll get to meet you boys one of these days and make you drink my beer hahaha

Cheers 
Matty.


----------



## dent (29/6/14)

Great work. 

I've got a porter that would be good on pump #2 if noone else wants to take that slot. Otherwise I'll carb it up and serve as usual.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/14)

dent said:


> Great work.
> 
> I've got a porter that would be good on pump #2 if noone else wants to take that slot. Otherwise I'll carb it up and serve as usual.


Pumps there, just need to rig it for keg or we can try the collapsible water bag ? Just top it up as needed.
Bags easier to rig.


----------



## Aces High (29/6/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> LOL sorry boys, I was going to be able to get beers there at least for 26th, swapped my FIFO shifts around. I'm at work now till 21/07 so cant attend OR swap. I did try to swap shifts again but its not going to happen. Sorry if that fucks it up and leaves you an odd number. Maybe next time ay.
> 
> Cheers
> Matty
> ...


Sorry all, but Im out as well. 

Aces


----------



## krausenhaus (1/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- *Confirmed*. Batato Salad - attending
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
12. danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale-
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
*18. Biggo – Braggot*
19. Krausenhaus - APA *Confirmed*
20. Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark'

Sorry guys, us too.

Last weekend of semester was a poor choice to brew, didn't end up happening and am out of time now.


----------



## dent (1/7/14)

You're still welcome to come by and drink beer if you like.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/14)

Dent
Did you contact Bada Bing ?
Long way from Gero.
Nev


----------



## dent (1/7/14)

Sent a message on the 21st. MIA so far.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/14)

dent said:


> Sent a message on the 21st. MIA so far.


Need to drop him if not respond by Friday.
Probably just too far a beer.
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/7/14)

I pitched yeast today into a brew that my brewing buddy did. Going to be tight, but should be able to get it fermented out and a week in bottles before the swap.

If you guys are cool with that I'll add him to the list. If not, all good


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/14)

That should be ok, so who is coming out of you and your bud ?
Nev


----------



## dent (1/7/14)

Sure, add him to the list so we can keep track. Since you are supervising you take all blame and responsibility for his beer!


----------



## danestead (1/7/14)

So just to confirm, we only bring 1 beer for each of the swappers? If so, can we get a final count a few days prior to the event?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/7/14)

Haha. I'm actually concerned his may be better than mine, so I can live with that.


----------



## dent (1/7/14)

danestead said:


> So just to confirm, we only bring 1 beer for each of the swappers? If so, can we get a final count a few days prior to the event?


Yep. Currently looks to be 17.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/7/14)

Nev, we'll both be coming. He should be updating the list very shortly


----------



## keifer33 (1/7/14)

So 18 bottles suits me as looking at the volume markings on my fermenter I must have been drunk when I did it as I am a little short  . Bottling it tonight aswell!


----------



## Rickcobba (2/7/14)

1. dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
2. jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad - attending
3. Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
4. Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
5. keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
6. Mitch_76 - ￼Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
7. twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
8. Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
9. Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
10. lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC
11. StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
12. danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
13. pilgrimspiss - Albany Dark Ale-
14. wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
15. Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
16. Spoonta - ￼
17. smurray - ￼
18. Biggo – Braggot
19. Krausenhaus - APA Confirmed
20. Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
21. Bada Bing - Some sort of lager maybe
22. Bigmacca- TBA
23. Aces High - Aussie Lager
24. ledgenko- something dark'
25. Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed

Hi Guys, added myself in at 25. Didn't want to delete any names just incase their plans change.


----------



## Jono1492 (2/7/14)

Hey all, I'd be keen for this if there's a spot?(tried to figure that out but the thread is massive!!). Only thing is, I haven't got anything bottled in PET's only glass 750ml's. Let me know if there is a spot and glass bottles will suit!

*its a straight oatmeal stout


----------



## dent (2/7/14)

Put yourself on the list, Jono, there's plenty of room. I think we can live with glass, just this one time..


----------



## keifer33 (2/7/14)

Might have to do a clean up of the list soon. Welcome aboard Jono!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/14)

Yes clean up time I thinks.
Nev


----------



## dent (2/7/14)

dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad - attending
Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC - attending
StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
Spoonta - Summer ale - confirmed
smurray - (I'll harass him - dent)
Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed

I think that does it. Removed a few guys from the bottom that were MIA, you're welcome back if you reappear.


----------



## danestead (2/7/14)

Looks like stouts and porters are dominating this list. I hope they are good versions of said beer!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/14)

I will make the sulfur Vienna extra sulfur to balance out the list.
Nev


----------



## danestead (2/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I will make the sulfur Vienna extra sulfur to balance out the list.
> Nev


Stop trying to justify your beers extra 'character' nev


----------



## Jono1492 (2/7/14)

Awesome, cheers dudes! 


dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad - attending
Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC - attending
StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
Spoonta - Summer ale - confirmed
smurray - (I'll harass him - dent)
Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed
Jono-Oatmeal Stout


----------



## frogged1975 (2/7/14)

*Weak-as-piss excuse for not getting the brew done goes here.... *
Removed self. Plan to make an appearance on the day... Den't _might _let me in.

dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad - attending
Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC - attending
StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
Spoonta - Summer ale - confirmed
Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed
Jono-Oatmeal Stout


----------



## jyo (2/7/14)

Can't believe Krausenhaus has bailed! Was it the no V-neck rule?

dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad, + keg of ESB - attending
Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC - attending
StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending
danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
Spoonta - Summer ale - confirmed
smurray - (I'll harass him - dent)
Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed
Jono- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/14)

jyo said:


> Can't believe Krausenhaus has bailed! Was it the no V-neck rule?


I believe its more of a beard thing. 
V


Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/14)

I just cant do it to you guys, I have pulled the Vienna out of the swap.
But I will replace it with Fat Albert my super duper Belgian Amber stunk up with Chinook and Cascade, it just fresh off the trub so it will need some time before consumption :drinks:
Krausenhaus is going to wish he stayed in now 
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (3/7/14)

I might have to pull out if we can't do v necks.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/7/14)

We are going to Dents, Flano's are required dress.
Unless you have V neck flano ?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/7/14)

Flannelette's are required? I didn't realise it was going to be a sophisticated affair. I was just planning on wearing my onesie.


----------



## jyo (3/7/14)

A flannie onesie will get you in the gate, mate. I'll work on the flannie v neck, keifer!


----------



## Mitchlj73 (4/7/14)

Isn't it funny that as soon as onesie is mentioned JYO pokes his head up!

On a side note:

My case swap beers are ready, need to affix a label!
Pale lager/pils is lagering ATM, ready to keg this weekend, to be carbed & ready to serve on the day.
I think I'll just rock up with some Turkish bread and dip for food.

Let's hope we don't have any more dropouts.

See you boys and girls in a couple of weeks!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/7/14)

Hey guys, was just speaking to Jono and he just realised he had start work at 3 on the case swap day. What time is it kicking off? If he can't make it before work I'll bring his beers.


----------



## dent (5/7/14)

I was thinking around 2.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/7/14)

No worries, cheers. I'll probably be bringing his beers by the sounds of it.

Unfortunate, he's the one that organised the barrel fermented porter and made some absolutely cracking brisket and deep fried macaroni and cheese cubes, amongst other things. Was looking forward to more tastiness haha.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/7/14)

dent said:


> I was thinking around 2.


I normally wash my hair at 2pm, should I come with dirty hair ?
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> The one day a year I wash my hair is usually July 19th, should I come with dirty hair ?
> Nev


Fixed.


----------



## jyo (5/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I normally wax my hair at 2pm, should I wax my pubic hair ?
> Nev


Follow your heart, Nev.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/7/14)

Wax on wax off :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/7/14)

I was thinking that if we numbered (your number on the list ) the top of the bottle lids it would make it much easier to do the case swap and identify the responsible offender when we sample the brews ?
jyo dont worry about your number we will just identify the HAZE h34r:
Of course a label with style, name and ABV % is also an advantage.
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/7/14)

Rickcobba and I will have labels, but can also number the top as well.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Rickcobba and I will have labels, but can also number the top as well.


Yes I plan the same.Hope I have white lids not black...
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (6/7/14)

As luck would have it I just used the lids that came in the box...they where white!


----------



## jyo (6/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> jyo don't worry about your number we will just identify the HAZE h34r:


Black stout, no haze (to be seen!)


----------



## dent (6/7/14)

You can't just use black haze particles and call it a stout.


----------



## jyo (6/7/14)

I might just start using sinimar


----------



## danestead (6/7/14)

Righto, I kegged my swap beer today and will CPBF closer to the date. I also printed some labels and will put a number 12 on my lids.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/7/14)

dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad, + keg of ESB - attending
Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
Nev**** Vienne odeur de soufre 5% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC - attending
StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending - Orange and Wheat beer braised pulled pork belly
danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
Spoonta - Summer ale - confirmed
smurray - (I'll harass him - dent)
Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed
Jono- Oatmeal Stout
Thank Jono for the inspiration of my recipe!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/7/14)

so smurray is out of the swap ?
Nev


----------



## dent (6/7/14)

That is correct. I'm sure he'll come around to criticize your beers anyhow.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/7/14)

dent said:


> That is correct. I'm sure he'll come around to criticize your beers anyhow.


Then he should be off the list, right.
I see hes been struck out now.
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/7/14)

I might be able to bring a 9L keg. It's a mixture of a brown ale (very dark borderline porter tasting brown) and a stout. I haven't tried it yet though. If its good, I'll bring it.

Nothing else will be ready, or have enough left if the keg to be worth bringing.


----------



## Velu (9/7/14)

Hi Guys,
I've got the Rye APA all ready to go, but can't make the date change to the 19th, where is best to drop off the beer for the swap? (I'm out in the field on Tuesday for so need to drop it off before Monday). Anyone around Willagee/Melville/Fremantle thats attending and wants to take a crate of bottles? Or is it easiest to drop it off at the venue??
Cheers Ned


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/7/14)

Ned if all else fails you can drop off at my house in Bassendean.
Nev


----------



## Velu (9/7/14)

Cheers Nev,
I'll see if something comes up around here otherwise I'll pop around (with warning of course).
Cheers Ned


----------



## dent (9/7/14)

You can drop them off here anytime - under the meter box is cool.


----------



## Velu (10/7/14)

No worries Dent,
Whats the address?
Cheers Ned


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (12/7/14)

Probably abit over the top but all labeled and ready for next saturday.


----------



## dent (12/7/14)

Bad form to use the same label as my 750mL PET bottle with the concentrated peracetic acid in it.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (12/7/14)

Haha well hopefully mine is more palatable than the acid and less deadly.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/7/14)

That looks awesome. Nice work. Love the matching label and lid color too.


----------



## danestead (15/7/14)

If I remember correctly someone mentioned a hand pump at dents's? If this is the case, what can we expect on the pump?


----------



## dent (15/7/14)

Currently, jyo mild and Richard is bringing a couple small polypins of ale for pump #2.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/7/14)

dent - Baltic Porter (10%) - brewed and good to go - attending
jyo- Oatmeal Stout- Confirmed. Batato Salad, + keg of ESB - attending
Milk Lizard 84-Golden Ale confirmed. Pork and apple sausage rolls - attending
Nev**** Fat Albert Belgian Amber 8% *CONFIRMED*And TOFU TOO ! - attending
keifer33 – Dry Stout - Confirmed - Food will most likely be some beer related snack. - attending
Mitch_76 - ?Dubbel Choc 8.7% - Confirmed food will have TBC for now! - attending
twocansam - American Wheat - Confirmed
Recharge - London brown ale - Confirmed, not attending
Rad - Amber ale - Confirmed (not sure a sausage, cheese and olive plate or lasagne?) - attending
lanerigg - IPA confirmed - food TBC - attending
StalkingWilbur - Robust Porter - confirmed - attending - Orange and Wheat beer braised pulled pork belly
danestead - american IPA - CONFIRMED - attending
wilkens - choc/vanilla porter CONFIRMED (swapping but not attending)
Ned - Rye APA. CONFIRMED, not attending
Spoonta - Summer ale - confirmed


Neanderthal Black IPA - Mini Ham and Cheese Quiche ( Getting Drunk on the day )
Rickcobba - American IPA - confirmed
Jono- Oatmeal Stout
Update on beer style.


----------



## jyo (16/7/14)

Was thinking...if anyone is undecided on what to bring for food, how about a heap of snags and bread / rolls?

I'm getting exciterated!

Dropped the keg of ESB off at dent's last night. Anything wrong with it we can blame him now


----------



## StalkingWilbur (16/7/14)

Nice.

I'm home tonight so I'll try brown/stout mix keg and see if it's worth bringing. If I don't bring it, it either sucked or it was so good I drank it all.


----------



## keifer33 (16/7/14)

Only 3 more sleeps! 

Wish my beer would carbonate. Damn cooler weather.


----------



## keifer33 (16/7/14)

Damn double post.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/7/14)

I just finished CP bottling, I hate bottling, next year we must swap kegs !
Well its done and now I am drinking whats left :icon_drool2:
Fat Albert can be drank now but another month or two will see it at its best. :beerbang: Its not bottle conditioned but its still got plenty of yeast working its magic.
Either way , hope you's all enjoy's it.
NeV


----------



## dent (16/7/14)

I've got three kegs of _drinkin'_ beer in hill-fridge #3 getting ultra chilled for some dodgy filtration action over the next day or two.

And one keg of IPA in hill-fridge #2 getting eised up. h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/7/14)

I think I am not doing Tofu this swap, thought fish fingers would suit the style of the day .


----------



## jyo (16/7/14)

Is the IPA-eisenbier gonna be ready for the day??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/7/14)

You wont remember anyway ... Lycra boy


----------



## dent (16/7/14)

I had some earlier, was a bit of a blast, but I'm seeing if I can get a bit more gravity out of it yet. Then I'll dry-hop it, and hook it up to the woodchipper, what the hell.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/7/14)

Well you are lucky , you are all getting a *Belgain* Amber instead of a Belgian, bloody label printer software with no auto correct !
I am not doing them again -_-
Nev


----------



## jyo (17/7/14)

Shit, I better my labels done.

No typos aloud.


----------



## keifer33 (17/7/14)

Unfuntunately naw lables fur mi.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/7/14)

Now yous are just taken the puss.


----------



## dent (17/7/14)

Got the Aus Workhorse Ale filtered in, that one come out pretty good. There's something wrong with the Vienna keg though, either the hops are too prominent in a bad way or there is some weird yeast by product - that keg is going in the sin-bin until it comes to its senses.

The eis-IPA defrosted a little bit more than I would have liked (only a few litres of ice left), so guess what, its getting eis-ed again! I tipped out the snow, put the keg back in the fridge to refreeze overnight, and I'll pull some more snow out of it tomorrow arvo.

jyo's ESB has now been magically transformed into something without haze, if by magic one can mean, "brute force through a 0.22u filter".


----------



## keifer33 (17/7/14)

Sounds like you have got everything under control zig.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/7/14)

I'll bring the 9L keg with me. Tried it today and while I'm sure there'll be much better beer being served, I think it's definitely drinkable!


----------



## Rickcobba (17/7/14)

I'm ready to rock boys!!


----------



## Rickcobba (17/7/14)

Apologies for the sideways action. Damn rotate button.


----------



## Rickcobba (17/7/14)

Auto rotate wins again


----------



## jyo (17/7/14)

dent said:


> jyo's ESB has now been magically transformed into something without haze, if by magic one can mean, "brute force through a 0.22u filter".


When have I ever made hazy beer?


----------



## recharge (17/7/14)

So is the final count 19?


----------



## danestead (18/7/14)

recharge said:


> So is the final count 19?


I counted 18 a couple of days ago. I've only got 19 total so I hope it doesnt go up too much more!


----------



## dent (18/7/14)

jyo said:


> When have I ever made hazy beer?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/7/14)

recharge said:


> So is the final count 19?


18 which includes 1 for yourself, or if you dont like it give the extra to jyo, he will drink anything :chug:


----------



## jyo (18/7/14)

Guys, don't forget to bring an extra bottle of something for our gracious host.


Also, please remember the no V-neck rule.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/7/14)

So Y fronts are cool ?


----------



## danestead (18/7/14)

Forgive me if its been said, what is the address? Should we expect a PM with the details?

Cheers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/7/14)

You should have got the address by PM, if you dont I will PM to you.
Nev


----------



## dent (18/7/14)

I sent you a PM on the 11th. AHB even says you read it 

I'll send it again.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/7/14)

Anyone who got some Wyeast in the bulk buy let me know if you want me to bring it along tomorrow to the Case swap.
Say nothing expect nothing 
Nev


----------



## danestead (18/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> You should have got the address by PM, if you dont I will PM to you.
> Nev


My bad!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/7/14)

Pork is cooking. Shit's getting real.


----------



## keifer33 (18/7/14)

Schweeeet. 

I finally decided this was my last chance to see if my beer was drinkable so cracked my only spare bottle. It passes the drinkable test but not perfect


----------



## dent (18/7/14)

That's OK, I can just store it in the fridge for 18 months like that other beer of yours.


----------



## keifer33 (18/7/14)

dent said:


> That's OK, I can just store it in the fridge for 18 months like that other beer of yours.


Haha now now dent...actually I dont have anything... that beer was a turd of a thing.


----------



## Neanderthal (18/7/14)

Cracked a bottle this evening to make sure it was good.

I liked it hope everyone else enjoys it, definately tastes better than Swan Premium.

I also have 2 Growlers of Epic Mud 8.7% Black IPA that I will bring along.

I need some feedback on one of my beers. I am ot sure what the twang is, wheather its the hop or something else. Ok to bring that for tasting to get feedback?


----------



## dent (18/7/14)

Sure.


----------



## recharge (18/7/14)

Ready to go


----------



## recharge (18/7/14)

Try again


----------



## Neanderthal (18/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1405677404.532151.jpg
> 
> Pork is cooking. Shit's getting real.


Dam that looks GOOOOD,


----------



## Neanderthal (18/7/14)

Err, sadly have to scratch the Epic Mud. Just blew the keg and have nothing else suitable.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/7/14)

Well its all happening today, I have waxed, washed and evacuated and am ready to roll.
Off to Coles for the fish fingers and tartar sauce :icon_drool2:
Bottles of Fat Albert already at Dents as well as the hand pump.


----------



## jyo (19/7/14)

Had a last hoorah for my mate last night for his last weekend of freedom. Big night...

Now...where's that Flavour Country?

I tried to wrangle a glass off dent the other night, but I think this one has been kept under lock and key until the big day today 

That pork looks like it's gonna be amazing!


----------



## danestead (19/7/14)

Good one Dane. Dane decided to discover the Brew Dog Single Hop IPA series last night and give himself a raging headache the night before a case swap. BAD DANE.


----------



## danestead (19/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Well its all happening today, I have waxed, washed and evacuated and am ready to roll.
> Off to Coles for the fish fingers and tartar sauce :icon_drool2:
> Bottles of Fat Albert already at Dents as well as the hand pump.


Im hoping you ride bikes and it was your legs that you waxed (thats even borderline) because if not, im not sure I want to know what you have waxed....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/7/14)

T baggen B)


----------



## dent (19/7/14)

danestead said:


> Good one Dane. Dane decided to discover the Brew Dog Single Hop IPA series last night and give himself a raging headache the night before a case swap. BAD DANE.


You had ONE JOB


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (19/7/14)

Maybe be a little bit late as my oven is deciding to turn off the gas every 5 mins. Not sure everyone will be keen on half cooked sausage rolls haha


----------



## Mitchlj73 (19/7/14)

ML, there's always the option of baking on/in BBQ if you have one with a hood and enough gas.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/7/14)

Wait a while and they will eat them raw.
I am all excited and ready to go. :super:


----------



## dent (19/7/14)

ML they can be done here if need be.


----------



## dent (19/7/14)

The jyo handpump is activated, and pumping goood


----------



## jyo (19/7/14)

Sweeeeeet. Be there in 30!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (19/7/14)

Ill persever for another 20 and see what happens. May still take you up on the offer though


----------



## recharge (19/7/14)

I'm now wishing I wasn't at work.


----------



## Neanderthal (19/7/14)

Great to put faces to names though I am terrible at remembering names.

Thanlks for hosting Dent, sorry I couldnt contribute any brews.

Any chance I can get a yell from the crew that CP filled their beers so I know which ones I should start drinkng first.

There is a good asortment to work through and havew loaded the bar fridge.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/7/14)

Thanks Dent and Happy Birthday mate.
Good food and good company.
Cheers everyone.
I am getting too old for this .
Leave my beer till it drops clear then consume.


----------



## Mardoo (20/7/14)

Hope y'all had an unspeakably good time. I can't speak. Must have had fun out this way...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/7/14)

That was a great day. Cheers, dent!

I opened one of mine before the swap and it was a little low on carb, it's been bottled for about two and half weeks, but it was left outside in the cold.


----------



## danestead (20/7/14)

Good day guys and cheers for the hospitality Dent.

My beers are number 12 and are CPBF so best drunk soon. I also lost a bit of carb when I filled them but it seems there should be enough left in the bottle to not affect the drinkability.


----------



## jyo (20/7/14)

Once again, great work in hosting an awesome event, dent. Cheers.

It was great to put some more faces to names. Some amazing beers drunk, and the food was awesome. The squid, pork and apple sausage rolls, beer cheese and pulled pork belly were some standouts.

I feel just below average this morning. :wacko:


----------



## Jono1492 (20/7/14)

This sounds like it went down great! Disappointed I couldn't make it!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (20/7/14)

Thanks again Dent for hosting. Was good to meet everyone and finally get a chance to try some of that flavour country brew. Was bloody delicious. Hopefully my beer was up to scratch.


----------



## dent (20/7/14)

Thanks to everyone for coming. I was very impressed by the quantity of food brought along - the pulled pork was fantastic.

By my count there were 17 brews delivered for swapping. There are a couple of guys who dropped theirs off early, and will have to collect some other time, but I do seem to have a large quantity of bottles remaining this morning. I suspect towards the end of the day the inebriated bottle exchange process may have been a bit reckless.

Anyhow can you let me know if you haven't collected your cases yet - I think Velu, Wilkensone, and Mitch76 have yet to collect theirs - if there is anyone else, let me know. After that I guess I'll just have to drink what remains h34r:

There is a small keg from Stalking Wilbur, a real ale bag and esky from Richard, and another keg from Clint left behind. I'll take these over to Nev's during the week for collection. If there is any other gear left let me know.

Thanks guys, it was a great day.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/7/14)

I am missing my bottles, my coat, drinking hat and a few brain cells, by all accounts a good effort 
Hope the remainder of your night was just as enjoyable.


----------



## RAD (20/7/14)

Awesome afternoon Dent, good to see the boys from the last case swap again and also meet the new boys.

Just cracked open Fat Albert's Belgian amber ale really enjoying it.

My Amber was CP Filled

Thanks again Dent


----------



## Rickcobba (20/7/14)

Cheers for a great arvo everyone. Was good to meet you all. Cheers for the hospitality Dent. And the Flavour Country!! Delicious!! Hope you enjoyed your birthday. Next time I will not be driving. A horrendously stupid move on my behalf.


----------



## Rickcobba (20/7/14)

Also give my brew a little help  it was bottled on 10/07. So give it a bit longer before consuming. Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (21/7/14)

Cheers for the great day Dent. Was good to meet new and old faces again. Once the hand-pump lessons were given jyos beer magically transformed!

Dents magic fridge also transformed my beer from a few case swaps ago into a palatable drink which was a surprise.


----------



## jyo (21/7/14)

Yeah, couldn't believe the difference, keifer. Either it was the sparkler and your technique, or my palate had been ruined by the Flavour Country


----------



## StalkingWilbur (23/7/14)

No tasting thread yet?

Even after having a taxi take off with mine and Jono's beers in the boot after a slight "disagreement" after he tried to charge me a different fare to that reading on the meter and only just getting them back tonight, I've already cracked two. Surely I'm not the only one??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/7/14)

Dent usually sets up a tasting thread.
Bloody baboon taxi.


----------



## dent (23/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> No tasting thread yet?
> 
> Even after having a taxi take off with mine and Jono's beers in the boot after a slight "disagreement" after he tried to charge me a different fare to that reading on the meter and only just getting them back tonight, I've already cracked two. Surely I'm not the only one??


You've had two and you haven't posted a review thread yet? For shame.

I haven't made one because I haven't drunk any yet.


----------



## danestead (23/7/14)

Hey who was it that was saying they brewed my hop hog however ballsd it up and had to tip it? I cant remember and was just wondering what went wrong enough to get rid of it?


----------



## dent (23/7/14)

No excuses now!

Tasting thread here


----------

